# Trail Cam Pictures



## esshup (Aug 18, 2020)

I started running the cams the other week, I have to get a picture of a Red Fox carrying a coon back to it's den up here, but here is a buck from a place that I hunt. I think it's 5-6 years of age, but I can't age deer on the hoof worth a crap. Neck looks pretty skinny compared to the body, and yes, I know it's a crappy picture. It's a cheap camera that was purchased on clearance, IIRC $20.


----------



## esshup (Aug 19, 2020)

Unless someone shot the coon and left it for dead, the fox caught it and killed it. No roads within 1/4 mile of where the picture was taken. Yeah, I know the time is wrong, it's fixed now.


----------

